# Supercharger



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

Is there a supercharger out there for an 05 gto?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Magnacharger Roots style GEN V:MP112, MP122 and then new Gen TVS MP1900 and MP2300. Then you have the Centrifugal: ATI Procharger PSC1 and the D1.


----------

